# Flex Supply Lines



## Tommy plumber

Flex supply line from a W/H.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Tommy plumber said:


> Flex supply line from a W/H.


How old do you think it was,

Hot or cold side


----------



## Tommy plumber

Age? I don't know. Hot or cold- I don't recall. I kept it to show HO's that they should hard-pipe stuff.

That line was in a condo, 6th floor. People were not home, not even in the state, part-time residents. We call them 'snow birds'. Anyway, the people on the 4th floor noticed water leaking in their unit so that's when bldg maintenance was called.

I think that line might have been kinked or cut or something, but I am a big believer in hard piping my plumbing fixtures.

That burst S/S hose is maybe a worst-case scenario, but I won't install 'em.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Looking at the threaded end, that doesn't follow a 3/8" faucet supply as that's a male adaptor crimped onto the end.



That narrows it to a water heater. Confirm it for us.


----------



## Tommy plumber

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Looking at the threaded end, that doesn't follow a 3/8" faucet supply as that's a male adaptor crimped onto the end.
> 
> 
> 
> That narrows it to a water heater. Confirm it for us.


 





Here are the pics you wanted.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Last pic is looking down a 3/4" copper fem. adapt. with some copper pipe.


So you're right Dunbar, it's alot narrower. I've had that blown hose for about (6) years and never noticed that.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Thanks for posting. 


So this was on a commercial water heater, given the 3/4" to 1" fittings?


----------



## Puzzledplumber

How the hell did that happen


----------



## SewerRatz

I seen that happen on the braided fixture supply lines as well. I prefer hard piping my fixtures. s for water heaters it is our code here to hard pipe them.


----------



## Mississippiplum

That's why we/I don't use flex hoses on WH's. Always hard pipe heaters-looks more professional and harder for the hacks to take apart, and it's a more solid longer lasting installation.


----------



## rocksteady

I would like to hard pipe heaters but that's not how we do it here. Add in the fact that nobody would pay the extra labor to do it vs. a pair of flex lines. Hell, I'd say 15% of the w/h change-outs I do have the t&p connected with a flex line.  The only fixtures I see with anything other than a flex line are some pedestal sinks (maybe 20% of them). The flexible supply line is king here.





Paul


----------



## PLUMB TIME

^^^^^^^^
prolly good when you start rockin and rollin cause of the quakes:laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

rocksteady said:


> I would like to hard pipe heaters but that's not how we do it here. Add in the fact that nobody would pay the extra labor to do it vs. a pair of flex lines. Hell, I'd say 15% of the w/h change-outs I do have the t&p connected with a flex line.  The only fixtures I see with anything other than a flex line are some pedestal sinks (maybe 20% of them). The flexible supply line is king here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


If I remember right, its also code in California, at least it was in the San Francisco area.


----------



## Qball415

Yes it is sisemic codes. No to mention seismic on large commercial pojects.


----------



## Mississippiplum

If it's code that you use em, well that's another story, you must use em. But we don't have quakes here so code doesnt require them. So we/I hardpipe our heaters.


----------



## Will

With as many Earthquakes we have been getting here in Oklahoma I'm wondering if we are going to have any changes to our building codes here.


----------



## Widdershins

Mississippiplum said:


> If it's code that you use em, well that's another story, you must use em. But we don't have quakes here so code doesnt require them. So we/I hardpipe our heaters.


 Tell that to the next as of yet unnamed hurricane that rolls across the panhandle.

I was doing hurricane relief in the South before you were even a glint in your Poppa's eye (If your intro is to be believed) -- Your codes do not reflect the reality of your precariousness.

One of the things that sticks in my mind is the number of HW tank installs I repaired -- The vessel was intact and still standing, but the connections had sheared off.


----------



## Qball415

Braided supply lines to mostly all fixtures. Water heaters I use sweat copper flex lines, however braided are accepted. Water heaters 50 gallon and smaller get holdrite straps bolted to wall and around heater at center thirds.
75 gallon heaters take 3 straps.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Widdershins said:


> Tell that to the next as of yet unnamed hurricane that rolls across the panhandle.
> 
> I was doing hurricane relief in the South before you were even a glint in your Poppa's eye (If your intro is to be believed) -- Your codes do not reflect the reality of your precariousness.
> 
> One of the things that sticks in my mind is the number of HW tank installs I repaired -- The vessel was intact and still standing, but the connections had sheared off.


The building codes are strict here, houses are beefed to withstand hurricane force winds, block walls filled with concrete, Simpson ties down into that concrete to secure the rafters, there are many more things, these are just a few. 

I don't make the codes, I just follow them. 

I've seen what hurricanes can do, tornadoes too. 

Type smithville tornado into YouTube, that killed a few of my distant relatives, and almost hit my close kin. I've been in those storms- scary as shiot. Codes should be changed, in places with tornadoes hurricanes, etc. But for instance here, many people had to die or loose everything in storms for the code to change. The code is strict here, but it's because officials learned a lesson. 

Flex hoses won't do a darn thing in cat 5 hurricane or a ef5 tornado, the house and everything in it blows away. A earth quake-totally different, shaking is different then a destructive wind that lifts buildings and puts them into 5 trillion different pieces. 

Just my outlook.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Mississippiplum said:


> If it's code that you use em, well that's another story, you must use em. But we don't have quakes here so code doesnt require them. So we/I hardpipe our heaters.


Do you talk , just to be talking ?
I would hate to have you as a fishing / hunting buddy .


----------



## Mississippiplum

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Do you talk , just to be talking ?
> I would hate to have you as a fishing / hunting buddy .


I don't see how the quoted post i made qualifies in "the talk to just be talking" category. I just said how we do things.


----------



## Tommy plumber

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> So this was on a commercial water heater, given the 3/4" to 1" fittings?


 




No, residential. I just stuck that 1" x 3/4" brass coupling on to show scale.


----------



## mccmech

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Looking at the threaded end, that doesn't follow a 3/8" faucet supply as that's a male adaptor crimped onto the end.
> 
> 
> 
> That narrows it to a water heater. Confirm it for us.


o.p. states it's from a w/h.


----------



## Epox

Mississippiplum said:


> I don't see how the quoted post i made qualifies in "the talk to just be talking" category. I just said how we do things.


 I can appreciate your input. You are not doing things on a whim. And back it with facts. Can't always be said in here.
Where I live we are in a neutral zone. We don't get the earthquakes, tornados, or hurricanes of any appreciable measure. We get 3 digit heat in summers and single and sometimes minus digits in winter. 
So copper or SS flex connectors are accepted. (not on T&P drains) 
I have no problem with solid piping and it has it's merits, exept for being competitive where everybody else is flexing. But I'm willing to take it into consideration where I feel I can.


----------



## rocksteady

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> If I remember right, its also code in California, at least it was in the San Francisco area.


 
You know, it's something I've always been told was in the code but I can't find it. This topic got me interested in it again and I've been digging through the 2010 CPC and I can't find any mention of flexible connectors.

The Division of the State Architect's guideline for seismic bracing says "_DSA strongly recommends that code compliant flexible connectors be provided between the water heater and any water, gas and electrical lines_."


Can anybody cite the section in the California Plumbing Code that states flex connectors are required? This might drive me nuts until I know for sure.







Paul


----------



## gitnerdun

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Do you talk , just to be talking ?
> I would hate to have you as a fishing / hunting buddy .


Down here a talkative fishin buddy is good, as the ride to decent offshore grounds is 50 to 130 miles. Boring, if it's quiet. I guess catching lake fish requires a little more quiet time.

Hard pipe heaters here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech

Puzzledplumber said:


> How the hell did that happen


It's a cheap 2 layered hose. Neoprene inside of SS braids.


----------



## Cal

Hard pipe copper here with dielectric unions .


----------



## Qball415

The only times we are allowed to hard pipe and use die electric union fittings is on 75 gal and larger heaters and boilers. Looks so much neater.


----------



## Cal

Qball415 said:


> The only times we are allowed to hard pipe and use die electric union fittings is on 75 gal and larger heaters and boilers. Looks so much neater.



" ALLOWED " Cmon man !!! Tell the boss - do the right thing !! :thumbup:


----------



## Mxz--700

How embarassing that one would actually admit to using flex lines on water heaters let alone anything else.... Where the hell is craftsmanship and pride going? I can go down to any small town pick up some Mexican and give him a truck and a flex supply line for just about any hookup and call him a plumber???? Have a little respect for yourselves, Besides, you Master flexers are making it easier for homeowners and handymen to take your jobs!!! Geeez


----------



## billy_awesome

Here in Ontario, new construction code requires a 3/4" connection. No word if braided is allowed. (But then again we don't get major earthquakes)


----------



## Mississippiplum

Home deepthroat sells the braided hoses with sharkbites on the ends, the day I see a true plumber use one of those I'm gonna find another profession lol. 

If code requires the use of a flex hose on a heater, I would have no choice but to use it. But if code doesnt, the heater NEEDS to be hardpiped. I had to replace a heater one time because of a leak at the crimp fitting on the end of hose, water dripped Down on the inside of the water Heater shell and shorted out all the electrical components.

Btw I hardpipe all my heaters.


----------



## easttexasplumb

Mxz--700 said:


> How embarassing that one would actually admit to using flex lines on water heaters let alone anything else.... Where the hell is craftsmanship and pride going? I can go down to any small town pick up some Mexican and give him a truck and a flex supply line for just about any hookup and call him a plumber???? Have a little respect for yourselves, Besides, you Master flexers are making it easier for homeowners and handymen to take your jobs!!! Geeez


 
Get off your


----------



## Qball415

Thank you ETP. Epic photo!


----------



## Mxz--700

easttexasplumb said:


> Get off your
> View attachment 13260


 Nah, truth hurts huh? No high horse here just do things RIGHT sorry if it offends you to have a little pride


----------



## Mxz--700

easttexasplumb said:


> Get off your
> View attachment 13260


 Oh, up here in NY we have cars now y'allll


----------



## easttexasplumb

Mxz--700 said:


> Nah, truth hurts huh? No high horse here just do things RIGHT sorry if it offends you to have a little pride


 
I use flexes not on water heaters but on faucets, just like 90% of the people on plumbing zone. The statement you made is very offensive to the mexican people, implying they are not a smart race. You are not in residential repair work so have no idea what it is like. I take lots of pride in my work, and do not think that I am better than anyone else who does things differently. I am not offended, the hispanic members of PZ might be. Do not think for one second that you are better than anyone else because you can bend 3\8" tubing, we all can. What code does it say the use of flexible supply lines is wrong ?


----------



## Widdershins

Mxz--700 said:


> Nah, truth hurts huh? No high horse here just do things RIGHT sorry if it offends you to have a little pride


 Who the hell are you to decide what is and isn't right?

Braided supplies outsell rigid supplies by a H-U-G-E margin -- Don't believe me, just ask the person in charge of procurement at your local wholesale house -- Note I said "Wholesale House", meaning a place open only to Trade related Professionals.

That you don't use braided supplies is a personal decision -- It has nothing to do with you being "RIGHT".

As for myself -- I mix it up. If it's an exposed location like a WC or a wall hung lavatory, then I use rigid supplies in a finish that matches the lav faucet or WC handle -- If it's inside of a sink box or cabinet, then I use braided supplies. And that's a personal decision dictated by aesthetics, not because I think one method is "RIGHT" over another.


----------



## ToUtahNow

I am not aware of any Codes in California which require flex lines to water heaters. Hard piping is a much better method to prevent earthquake damage. I have been through several earthquakes in Southern California and I only recall a single hard piped water heater that failed. As a matter of fact our original code requiring earthquake straps was limited to only those heaters connected with flexes. Today all water heaters here are required to have earthquake straps for fear a hard piped one may get changed to flexes. The damage from the earthquake is from when the heater starts swaying with earthquake. When a heater is hard piped it sways with the building, not separate from the building.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow

The older braided supply lines depended on the external sheathing to prevent the inner plastic from popping like a balloon. On the newer ones, the inner plastic is rated for pressure.

Mark


----------



## Widdershins

ToUtahNow said:


> I am not aware of any Codes in California which require flex lines to water heaters. Hard piping is a much better method to prevent earthquake damage. I have been through several earthquakes in Southern California and I only recall a single hard piped water heater that failed. As a matter of fact our original code requiring earthquake straps was limited to only those heaters connected with flexes. Today all water heaters here are required to have earthquake straps for fear a hard piped one may get changed to flexes. The damage from the earthquake is from when the heater starts swaying with earthquake. When a heater is hard piped it sways with the building, not separate from the building.
> 
> Mark


 I pretty much go with the situation -- If it's a straight out HW tank install with no other equipment attached (other than an expansion tank), I'll use corrugated stainless steel supplies -- Expansion tanks installed in these applications are usually installed in the top of a 3/4" brass tee threaded onto the inlet of the tank with a 3/4" shoulder nipple in the side of the tee connected to a corrugated stainless supply.

If it's an install with circulating pumps, multiple check valves or a tempering valve or any other piece of equipment that need to be supported, then I'll hard pipe it with dielectric unions.


----------



## rocksteady

ToUtahNow said:


> I am not aware of any Codes in California which require flex lines to water heaters. Hard piping is a much better method to prevent earthquake damage. I have been through several earthquakes in Southern California and I only recall a single hard piped water heater that failed. As a matter of fact our original code requiring earthquake straps was limited to only those heaters connected with flexes. Today all water heaters here are required to have earthquake straps for fear a hard piped one may get changed to flexes. The damage from the earthquake is from when the heater starts swaying with earthquake. When a heater is hard piped it sways with the building, not separate from the building.
> 
> Mark


Thank you Mark. Like I said, I've always been told it was code but haven't been able to find it in the CPC. I'd say 99% of all water heaters I see that are 50 gallons or smaller are flexed. At the same time, 90% of all 75 gallon or larger heaters are hard piped. 

With w/h replacements here as competetive as they are and prices so low some of you guys would freak out, I'm hesitant to start hard piping them. Heck, you can't get $1,000 for a standard 50 gallon n/g change out where I'm at, let alone a 40 gallon. 








Paul


----------



## Qball415

Ditto RockS. I've yet to come across a hard-piped heater under 75 gal. Typicall 50 gal n.g heater,straps,supplys,ball valve, and permit fees is 1200$. Luckily prices on A.O Smith heaters went down 30-40$.
Removal and dump price included.
Drip pans and flue work extra if neccesary. Installation time 1-2 hours.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Some things about braided flex connectors is that some of them will go from "round to oval to flat" over time when bent and it's not obvious when installed.


It will restrict the flow and cause the line to pulse open and closed, creating a "chugging" water hammer situation, making you think it's the toilet fill valve going bad. 

Sometimes the flex connector will stick in the pinched position and not let the fill valve operate or make it operate slowly. I've seen this about three water closets this year alone, all new houses less than a nine months old. Pulling on the supply line to widen the arc usually verifies this problem.

I've seen a couple of houses with the braided wh flex connectors fail under the "black death". One was gas and the other was electric, both over 100 psi and less than six years old.


----------



## Mxz--700

easttexasplumb said:


> I use flexes not on water heaters but on faucets, just like 90% of the people on plumbing zone. The statement you made is very offensive to the mexican people, implying they are not a smart race. You are not in residential repair work so have no idea what it is like. I take lots of pride in my work, and do not think that I am better than anyone else who does things differently. I am not offended, the hispanic members of PZ might be. Do not think for one second that you are better than anyone else because you can bend 3\8" tubing, we all can. What code does it say the use of flexible supply lines is wrong ?


Um 90% of my work is residential repairs cleaning up after so called plumbers using flex supplys. Don't think I am better but I do know I give the customer what they deserve for the money they pay a professional. As for the Mexican thing lol, what are you Nancy pelosi's boyfriend? You have got to be kidding me with your politically correctness!! Lol. Hey if you can sleep at night and call what u do professional, then more power to ya. Oh and the moral code and the code of pride and craftsmanship says so.


----------



## Mxz--700

Widdershins said:


> Who the hell are you to decide what is and isn't right?
> 
> Braided supplies outsell rigid supplies by a H-U-G-E margin -- Don't believe me, just ask the person in charge of procurement at your local wholesale house -- Note I said "Wholesale House", meaning a place open only to Trade related Professionals.
> 
> That you don't use braided supplies is a personal decision -- It has nothing to do with you being "RIGHT".
> 
> As for myself -- I mix it up. If it's an exposed location like a WC or a wall hung lavatory, then I use rigid supplies in a finish that matches the lav faucet or WC handle -- If it's inside of a sink box or cabinet, then I use braided supplies. And that's a personal decision dictated by aesthetics, not because I think one method is "RIGHT" over another.


 Maybe in your neck of the woods it is a HUGE margin but not here. Yes, they are sold, and mostly to really poorly rated plumbers around here who really are an embarrassment to the trade. BTW I order flexies bu the hundreds to keep in stock too, for dumps where I worry about getting filthy on dirty floors and got to get out, yeah and I still feel guilty.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Mxz--700 said:


> Maybe in your neck of the woods it is a HUGE margin but not here. Yes, they are sold, and mostly to really poorly rated plumbers around here who really are an embarrassment to the trade. BTW I order flexies bu the hundreds to keep in stock too, for dumps where I worry about getting filthy on dirty floors and got to get out, yeah and I still feel guilty.



So, you lessen your own idea of quality for the sake of putting on some knee pads or putting down a plastic bag? You're getting down on your knee anyway, either stick with your so-called standards or get off the high horse.

It's not like those fill valves last forever.


----------



## Mxz--700

ChrisConnor said:


> So, you lessen your own idea of quality for the sake of putting on some knee pads or putting down a plastic bag? You're getting down on your knee anyway, either stick with your so-called standards or get off the high horse.
> 
> It's not like those fill valves last forever.


Obviously slot of u people have a little guilt problem about some sub par work you all are doing? Did we hit a nerve? I am talking about the absolute most filthy places, so grow up an stop playing devils advocate and realize our trade is going to crap. It is a great compliment when I am told by you people to get off high horse, cause y'all know by doing that sub par plumbing you are just on ponies. So the high horse thing, well it makes me happy...


----------



## ChrisConnor

Mxz--700 said:


> Obviously slot of u people have a little guilt problem about some sub par work you all are doing? Did we hit a nerve? I am talking about the absolute most filthy places, so grow up an stop playing devils advocate and realize our trade is going to crap. It is a great compliment when I am told by you people to get off high horse, cause y'all know by doing that sub par plumbing you are just on ponies. So the high horse thing, well it makes me happy...


So what if it's cheap and easy, those fillvalves are going to fail and you're going to replace them. It's not like the homeowner can't yank a copper supply out and install a flex, ya know. :yes:


You wanna be a man about it, bend you some 3/8" brass to that toilet. Get rid of those easy Douglass valves and get a brass one with pull wires and a brass ballcock with a a genuine leather cup washer and copper float.


----------



## easttexasplumb

Mxz--700 said:


> Obviously slot of u people have a little guilt problem about some sub par work you all are doing? Did we hit a nerve? I am talking about the absolute most filthy places, so grow up an stop playing devils advocate and realize our trade is going to crap. It is a great compliment when I am told by you people to get off high horse, cause y'all know by doing that sub par plumbing you are just on ponies. So the high horse thing, well it makes me happy...


So you order them by the hundreds, and the flex lines are only used on the filthiest of places.


----------



## ChrisConnor

And for the record, if you're installing pex in the walls and insisting on copper supply lines, your priorities are messed up. Just sayin.


----------



## TPWinc

I don't care how anybody else does it. I hard pipe my water heaters, with the exception of a few lowboys that were under a kitchen counter top with barely enough room to tighten the braided supply nut with my basin wrench. Some architects need a good hit on the head with a shovel or a pipe wrench.


----------



## Mxz--700

ChrisConnor said:


> And for the record, if you're installing pex in the walls and insisting on copper supply lines, your priorities are messed up. Just sayin.


 Anyone installing pex for anything except radiant under heating is quite an embarassment ,so , nice try....


----------



## Mxz--700

easttexasplumb said:


> So you order them by the hundreds, and the flex lines are only used on the filthiest of places.


 Yeah, client list of 8,000 (sorry) Really, keep trying . Those hundreds may last months, who doesnt buy bulk???,Not even roughing a new house now and i ordered 20 lenghts of 3/4 and 20 of 1/2 (um isnt that the correct way to purchase)?. And, for the record, in the 80's we bought copper fittings DWV by the pallet.... I dont know why you clowns are trying to grill me on everything i say and try to twist it. sorry but its all the truth here,plain and simple your not going to "catch " me on anything as it is all truth...


----------



## Mxz--700

ChrisConnor said:


> So what if it's cheap and easy, those fillvalves are going to fail and you're going to replace them. It's not like the homeowner can't yank a copper supply out and install a flex, ya know. :yes:
> 
> 
> You wanna be a man about it, bend you some 3/8" brass to that toilet. Get rid of those easy Douglass valves and get a brass one with pull wires and a brass ballcock with a a genuine leather cup washer and copper float.


 Sorry guy but i have a few houses where we still must do it that way .... 1920's Really are you kidding me, these are things i see all the time, i guess you dont have any real old houses by you??? Just had to deal with a wood toilet tank up on the ceiling... Sorry but been there done that , and still do... Keep em coming (if it makes you 2 guys feel better justifying what you do to customers homes).


----------



## Mxz--700

How many ridgid supplys come with a warning sticker on them???LOL.Really , a went to a newly remodeled home a few years back and the "plumber" used flex everywhere, PRV failed and press went to 130 upstairs NEW flex crimp joint let go and destroyed new bathroom and kitchen below. You tell me, if they used ridgid would that have happened??? Be honest. 200,000 kitchen with water from full 3/8 [email protected]# running for 12 hours. Yeah, that flex upstairs sure saved some time.... Listen i can give a crap what u people use( just sends more business to the pro's) I made a statement how i feel about it and all you nutbags came out upset with it. Why would it bother you people if you knew you were doing the right thing and not the lazy thing? Dont think i am better than anyone and we all know ANYONE can bend tubing, so if there is any offense taken you all must feel real guilty about using these sub par materials...Cant help but laugh at the way you all talk about handy hacks and the do it yourselfers when they are basically installing the same stuff as some of the people that are "pro's".


----------



## Widdershins

Mxz--700 said:


> How many ridgid supplys come with a warning sticker on them???LOL.Really , a went to a newly remodeled home a few years back and the "plumber" used flex everywhere, PRV failed and press went to 130 upstairs NEW flex crimp joint let go and destroyed new bathroom and kitchen below. You tell me, if they used ridgid would that have happened??? Be honest. 200,000 kitchen with water from full 3/8 [email protected]# running for 12 hours. Yeah, that flex upstairs sure saved some time.... Listen i can give a crap what u people use( just sends more business to the pro's) I made a statement how i feel about it and all you nutbags came out upset with it. Why would it bother you people if you knew you were doing the right thing and not the lazy thing? Dont think i am better than anyone and we all know ANYONE can bend tubing, so if there is any offense taken you all must feel real guilty about using these sub par materials...Cant help but laugh at the way you all talk about handy hacks and the do it yourselfers when they are basically installing the same stuff as some of the people that are "pro's".


 Just an observation here: You're a hypocrite.


----------



## Airgap

Let's try to keep this thread civil. 

Thanks.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Widdershins said:


> Just an observation here: You're a hypocrite.


:thumbsup:

C'mon, the only people that need the "good stuff" are the ones with immaculate floors.

It's okay to make an alleged risk on a poor persons dirty dump, right?

As to the flex that supposedly gave up when the PRV failed. I doubt that it was just the 130# of pressure that made that thing give, probably a bad press to start with.


----------



## user7551

ChrisConnor said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> C'mon, the only people that need the "good stuff" are the ones with immaculate floors.
> 
> It's okay to make an alleged risk on a poor persons dirty dump, right?
> 
> As to the flex that supposedly gave up when the PRV failed. I doubt that it was just the 130# of pressure that made that thing give, probably a bad press to start with.



It's not like copper ever fails:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:


----------



## easttexasplumb

Mxz--700 said:


> Yes, they are sold, and mostly to really poorly rated plumbers around here who really are an embarrassment to the trade. BTW I order flexies bu the hundreds to keep in stock too.


 
:blink:
















javascript:;javascript:;


----------



## ChrisConnor

playme1979 said:


> It's not like copper ever fails:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:


I don't know what you were trying to say, but your  makes me think it was an attempt at sarcasm about something.


----------



## Mxz--700

Widdershins said:


> Just an observation here: You're a hypocrite.


Guilty huh? Don't get angry, just have some pride in your work son...


----------



## Mxz--700

ChrisConnor said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> C'mon, the only people that need the "good stuff" are the ones with immaculate floors.
> 
> It's okay to make an alleged risk on a poor persons dirty dump, right?
> 
> As to the flex that supposedly gave up when the PRV failed. I doubt that it was just the 130# of pressure that made that thing give, probably a bad press to start with.


Uh if that's what widderrrwewwe says I guess its tru I'm a hypocrite. Um sooooo? Really?? Would you put a flex in your own house??? Would you?? Honestly? Doubt it. Since when did this come to poor people?? You have no idea what u , mostly public crappy bathrooms. Keep um coming though if it makes you feel comfy inside about lazy sub par work......


----------



## Airgap

This thread has gotten out of hand and is now closed....


----------

